# Pit bulls really are like potato chips....



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

I couldn't resist!! Here she is, guys. The newest member of the family and Rossi's future wife. Meet Sadie. She's 6 weeks old and already weighs 8lbs. Isn't she gorgeous?? I threw in a few of her and Rossi playing too:


----------



## Deucek2 (Aug 18, 2008)

cute lil puppiesss

i want :}


----------



## hahnsie (Dec 25, 2008)

they are totally adorable


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

The are both so cute. Glad to see I am not the only one who can't stop at just one. Or two or three for that matter.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sadie is really cute. 

I hope that you do all the research and the health testing before you breed.


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

I want another puppy now!! Your pups are so cute!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol, yu are in for it now haha. double the trouble


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

awwwwwwwww so fringin cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish my husband thought pitbulls were like potato chips!!!!!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl!! And Rossi looks so good!! They are so cute together, and they are gonna be awesome when they are both grown.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Sadie is a pretty girl*

This is so awsome for Rossi, im really happy for you.Sadie is one beautful girl,your gonna have your hands full now.But all worth it, she's got some really cool markings.Did you get Sadie from the same breeder you got Rossi from ?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahha good luck with to babys ahahahah that list picutre is the cutest! it belongs in a calender or book


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww another sadie on the forum how precious !!!


----------



## kaine (Dec 25, 2008)

it amazes me how much kain and rossi resemble each oher right down to the white strip on the back of there neck . when is his birthday if you dont mind me asking and sadie is beatiful


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great photos and she is a doll! Good luck with having two at the same time you're gonna have your hands full! Was Rossi your first APBT? I hope you trust where you got this new pup from because she could bring in bad germs to Rossi since neither of them are completely vaccinated. I don't think I read that you were planning on breeding them later down the road...buuut if you were here's my scolding... You shouldn't ever buy a pup with the expectations of breeding... You can seriously be let down if that was your motivation for getting another dog.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

nice looking pups,,,


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> This is so awsome for Rossi, im really happy for you.Sadie is one beautful girl,your gonna have your hands full now.But all worth it, she's got some really cool markings.Did you get Sadie from the same breeder you got Rossi from ?


Nah, different breeder. I've definitely got my hands full. Lucky for me, Rossi's a little older and pretty much knows the ropes. He's already housebroken, leash, and kennel trained. Just gotta work on the baby girl now


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

kaine said:


> it amazes me how much kain and rossi resemble each oher right down to the white strip on the back of there neck . when is his birthday if you dont mind me asking and sadie is beatiful


His birthday is Nov 20th


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

NEELA said:


> great photos and she is a doll! Good luck with having two at the same time you're gonna have your hands full! Was Rossi your first APBT? I hope you trust where you got this new pup from because she could bring in bad germs to Rossi since neither of them are completely vaccinated. I don't think I read that you were planning on breeding them later down the road...buuut if you were here's my scolding... You shouldn't ever buy a pup with the expectations of breeding... You can seriously be let down if that was your motivation for getting another dog.


Yeah, Rossi is my first APBT. In the past, I've owned a Rottie, a Chow Chow, and a lab. As far as breeding, if it happens, it happens. That was not my reason for getting a female. The opportunity just came up and when we saw her, that was it. My son wouldn't let her go!!


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*pitbulls are like little peices of candy*

oh so sweet but so bad but you can never stop at just one- i have one i am waiting for number 2 to be 8 weeks (february 16th cant wait) and already planing on getting another in 1 yr with the next litter, its always better to space them out but double the trouble gets it out of the way later on in life.

they are so cute and i love the last pic the most and the one of them side by side staring off its to damn cute

i agree buying a puppy for breeding purposes is not wise i didnt even think of breeding till someone was asking me about when she was going to have puppies or if she had already and was approached by someone with a papered-titled- male. id just raise them to be friends for now and see how they grow up. plus never mention breeding your dogs on here people are very pissy when they hear about more baby pits from what they consider bybs 
but thats how every breeder started out. another thread tho


----------



## Kd1701 (Jan 22, 2009)

Gorgeous little girl! She has such bright beautiful eyes! Congrats!


----------



## Kd1701 (Jan 22, 2009)

Question looking back at your first post... how did you decide on the name Rossi? Very different and original.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

way too cute..congrats on your new babydoll!


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Kd1701 said:


> Question looking back at your first post... how did you decide on the name Rossi? Very different and original.


Well, I'm a huge fan of motorcycle racing. Love watching it and doing it. My favorite racer, whom I consider one of my idols, is Valentino Rossi. 8 time world champion and still the greatest on the track. Look him up if you get a chance. Anyway, that's how Rossi got him name. :roll:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Valentino Rossi Rocks. My husband and I are racing fans and motorcyclist as well. Awesome pups


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> Valentino Rossi Rocks. My husband and I are racing fans and motorcyclist as well. Awesome pups


Hell yeah!! Glad to see I'm not the only one here who loves pits *AND* bikes!! :clap:


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ooooo puppies are soo cute, I want more little potato chips! (must buy more land)


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Track Junkie said:


> As far as breeding, if it happens, it happens.


That is not a good way to think there bruh. What if it just "happens" when the new girl is in her first heat? Then we will have a baby having babies, not good man.

Nice pics and dogs BTW.


----------



## kaine (Dec 25, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kaine
> it amazes me how much kain and rossi resemble each oher right down to the white strip on the back of there neck . when is his birthday if you dont mind me asking and sadie is beatiful
> 
> His birthday is Nov 20th


kool kains birthday is novenber 18 thats kool lol


----------



## 2pawsup (Jan 2, 2009)

she's beautiful. They are both gorgous pups


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

awww they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> That is not a good way to think there bruh. What if it just "happens" when the new girl is in her first heat? Then we will have a baby having babies, not good man.
> 
> Nice pics and dogs BTW.


Don't get it twisted. I plan to keep them completely seperated during her first heat. She'll be locked up in her kennel at night during this time as well.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

kaine said:


> kool kains birthday is novenber 18 thats kool lol


That's cool. They look alike and almost have the same birthday!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

purplestars21 said:


> plus never mention breeding your dogs on here people are very pissy when they hear about more baby pits from what they consider bybs
> but thats how every breeder started out. another thread tho


Well, you are correct about one thing. People around here do tend to get "pissy" over bybs. I wonder if you have any idea why that is? As far as every breeder starting out this way, you are dead wrong. Start that other thread you mentioned. I'll meet you there.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I sincerely hope Track that you stick around and hopefully decide to alter you dogs. There are wwwaaayyy to many pitbulls being bred.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I sincerely hope Track that you stick around and hopefully decide to alter you dogs. There are wwwaaayyy to many pitbulls being bred.


Not here in Japan. Honestly, I really don't understand why people think that there are too many pit bulls being bred. For one, you can never have too many. lol. And two, there are just as many other breeds being bred as well and you never hear anyone saying anything about that. I've never heard anyone say "there are too many Dalmatians" or "too many Rottweilers" or "them damn Chihuahuas are getting out of hand!!". Why do pit bulls get labeled as the breed that's getting out of control in numbers. Frankly, I don't see it. And besides, even if that were true, how is that a bad thing?? We're keeping the breed alive. And that's another thing, what's with all the hating on BYB?? Why is it wrong if you don't buy a "UKC registered" pit from an actual breeder?? I don't get it. Damn, I just thread-jacked myself. lol.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

One more thing. If pit bulls numbers are getting out of hand and it's becoming a problem, why is it still lawful for breeders to continue to breed their dogs?? I'm just sayin....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's still lawful because this is the United States of America where responsible people still (for now at least) have the right to the pursuit of happiness. It's a damn shame that assholes are out there messing it up for everybody but here we tend to enjoy our freedom and do not take kindly to restriction by government. 

Now, why do people think there are too many "pit bulls" being bred? Because it's a fact. That's why. Ever check out any of the shelter websites? Rescue groups? TV? The classified ads? Everybody and their brother are out there breeding their version of the infamous "pit bull" Just google the words. Most of these self proclaimed "breeders" are not "keeping the breed alive" They are dragging the true APBT through the mud and actually destroying the integrity of the dog by flooding the market with useless mutts.

Why should you choose a reputable breeder over a BYB? Because validating their selfish buisness practices by paying them only hurts the dogs and encourages more of the same..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> It's still lawful because this is the United States of America where responsible people still (for now at least) have the right to the pursuit of happiness. It's a damn shame that assholes are out there messing it up for everybody but here we tend to enjoy our freedom and do not take kindly to restriction by government.
> 
> Now, why do people think there are too many "pit bulls" being bred? Because it's a fact. That's why. Ever check out any of the shelter websites? Rescue groups? TV? The classified ads? Everybody and their brother are out there breeding their version of the infamous "pit bull" Just google the words. Most of these self proclaimed "breeders" are not "keeping the breed alive" They are dragging the true APBT through the mud and actually destroying the integrity of the dog by flooding the market with useless mutts.
> 
> Why should you choose a reputable breeder over a BYB? Because validating their selfish buisness practices by paying them only hurts the dogs and encourages more of the same..


:goodpost:


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> It's still lawful because this is the United States of America where responsible people still (for now at least) have the right to the pursuit of happiness. It's a damn shame that assholes are out there messing it up for everybody but here we tend to enjoy our freedom and do not take kindly to restriction by government.
> 
> Now, why do people think there are too many "pit bulls" being bred? Because it's a fact. That's why. Ever check out any of the shelter websites? Rescue groups? TV? The classified ads? Everybody and their brother are out there breeding their version of the infamous "pit bull" Just google the words. Most of these self proclaimed "breeders" are not "keeping the breed alive" They are dragging the true APBT through the mud and actually destroying the integrity of the dog by flooding the market with useless mutts.
> 
> Why should you choose a reputable breeder over a BYB? Because validating their selfish buisness practices by paying them only hurts the dogs and encourages more of the same..


Ok first of all, I'm an American just like you. I'm one of those who are protecting your freedom overseas so don't talk to me like I have no clue what the "greatest country in the world" is all about, buddy. :hammer:

And I'm not talking about American Bully BYB breeders. Those are the ones ruining the APBT's name and rep when they're being passed off as APBT. That gets on my nerves too. But do you honestly believe the only true APBT that are being bred are registered dogs?? And do you honestly believe all BY breeders are in it to make money?? What about the families who own dogs and one day decide to breed their dogs?? It's amazing how one-sided people can be. Look, I'm not here to argue. I was just stating my opinion on the subject.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sure Track that you have a true love for the breed but the sad true is that this breed is fighting for it's life and we need to step up and protect it. BSL is everywhere this is an going fight. That is why we say there are too many pitbulls being bred the shelters are full mainly because of people surrending their dogs because of BSL. Maybe Japan is not like that but are you planning on staying there forever. 

Your puppies are cute I hope you enjoy them to the fullest but please look around and see th plight of all the ones that are not as fortunate as your puppies.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Track Junkie said:


> Ok first of all, I'm an American just like you. I'm one of those who are protecting your freedom overseas so don't talk to me like I have no clue what the "greatest country in the world" is all about, buddy. :hammer:
> 
> And I'm not talking about American Bully BYB breeders. Those are the ones ruining the APBT's name and rep when they're being passed off as APBT. That gets on my nerves too. But do you honestly believe the only true APBT that are being bred are registered dogs?? And do you honestly believe all BY breeders are in it to make money?? What about the families who own dogs and one day decide to breed their dogs?? It's amazing how one-sided people can be. Look, I'm not here to argue. I was just stating my opinion on the subject.


You may not be clueless about the USA but you sure do come off as being clueless about the dogs, especially for someone who is an active member of this site with access to answers. BYB "pit bulls" are just as much of a danger to the breed as "bully" breeders. I guess the point you're missing is that some of the bully breeders are actually attempting to establish a standard type of dog, a seperate breed. BYB "pit bulls" are not necessarily unregistered dogs. Frankly, I wouldn't give a shit about a registry and all the lies and politics that are wrapped up in them. Don't like papers, don't like fake pedigrees, don't have any respect for any of them or the BYB paper hanging practices that they profit off of. So, no. I would not say that the only true APBT is a registered dog. The only true APBT is a dog bred with all the right intentions from worthy stock and you won't see very many. You may be more likely to see a great dog over there in Japan. Lastly, you were not stating your opinion. You asked a shitload of questions like you just walked out of a cave.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

awesome pups i want a red so bad they look great good luck


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I'm sure Track that you have a true love for the breed but the sad true is that this breed is fighting for it's life and we need to step up and protect it. BSL is everywhere this is an going fight. That is why we say there are too many pitbulls being bred the shelters are full mainly because of people surrending their dogs because of BSL. Maybe Japan is not like that but are you planning on staying there forever.
> 
> Your puppies are cute I hope you enjoy them to the fullest but please look around and see th plight of all the ones that are not as fortunate as your puppies.


Yeah, I definitely have a true love for the breed. I'll never own anything else if I can help it. Good point about the BSL issue. I guess I can see where you guys are coming from. Still, I strongly feel there are a lot of other breeds out there that are greatly increasing in numbers and no one seems to give a damn about that. Somehow that doesn't seem to raise a flag. Also, it should be a case by case basis as far as BYB goes. It's not all for profit. Ah whatever. It is what it is.

My pups are and always will be well taken care of so I guess they are very fortunate. Lots of exercise, discipline, affection, good food, hell, these dogs have their own bottled water. I'd never let them drink that crap out of the tap... I guess you can say they're spoiled

Anyway, back to the point of this thread.... More pics to come on the pups. Rossi is now 10 weeks and Sadie is 7 weeks. Both have changed a lot.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Spoiled is a good thing. I can't wait to see more of them as they are darn cute.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

ok... first let me start off with nice looking pups. 2ndly.....no offense to you guys, but is it really any of any of our business weither she breeds HER dogs or not. Another thing,,,,,,my pup came off a byb.....not saying that it is or is not a bad thing.....but it was also my CHOICE. and a bully byb at that....my dog has nothing to do with a negitive outlook on the breed. its not the dogs choices regardless how they were born or where they were raised. all in all its the IRRESPONSIBLE PEOPLE who ruin the breed. and if ur opinion on me is that im one of the irresponsible people who go along with it.....i take care of my family and i take care of my Pike. Regardless weither u like bullys or not.... its a persons own personal preference on what breed of dog they choose....it was my choice to buy pike...And that's all that matters. And btw....Pike was 200$. I dont consider that a wealthy profit off a dog. His ears were more than he was. lol.... ANYWHO....Pike and Shane say hello.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

True, it's nobody's business whether they breed thier dog but don't expect anyone to pat them on the back either. The "if it happens it happens" comment was a poor choice of words to say the least. Obviously this person doesn't understand the danger the APBT faces...extinction (at least the true APBT). They will will quicky become an endangered speces at this rate of overpopulation. Every time one of these poorly bred "pitbulls" attack someone...who do you think takes the heat for it? The APBT. You don't have to be a breed hater to recognize a BYB (unethical, irresponsible and greedy people with no other goal in thier program other than $$$, in case the OP didn't know what we mean by BYB). Not everybody gets as lucky as you vdubbinya with these breeders. I too have seen some good dogs come off of the yards of bybs but that doesn't mean I support them. We are just voicing our opinions like you, that's all.  To the OP, this isn't a personal attack on you but it's that kind of thinking that has gotten the breed into this mess.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Exactly right, Madbood. If a breeders intention is not first and foremost to improve the dog, then he's a BYB. Plain and simple. You should be striving to produce offspring that SURPASSES the previous generations in health, type, and function. Even dogs bred from the best of the best have the potential of being culls, in the best interest of the breed. There is no excuse for purposely breeding pet quality dogs of any breed. It's not wrong to feed a pet quality dog but it IS WRONG to allow them to reproduce.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

blah blah blah.... This is getting annoying. How bout this. Start your own "byb haters" thread if you guys feel the need to discuss it further!! Enough of this BS. Hey mods, how bout we close this thread since people just want to argue on it.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I've got a better idea- How bout we start culling BYBs and their supporters. That way we won't have to have this conversation on a daily basis? If you're so damn annoyed then you know where the door is. It's that little red "x" in the top right hand corner of your browser window. Be gone...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe is everyone backed off his ass he would stay around to learn how to be better and how breeding should be. Can't learn anything if he takes off.


Females should never have puppies before 2 years old. Please don't let it just happen.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That was plan "A" lmao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't look at this as jumping on someone it is our duty and our right to educate someone that is breeding or thinking about breeding that shouldn't be breeding to begin with ... If we said nothing at all we have not done our job to protect the breed we love even if it may hurt someone's feelings or annoy them we must speak out these type of things effect all of our dogs not just the man breeding. It's obvious track junkie is going to breed his dogs regardless of what he has learned just on this thread alone. But without speaking out you are enabling back yard breeder's to continue to add to the over crowded shelter's and poor breeding practices that exist within our breed today. I am sick and tired of seeing it and I will never support it .. I feel sorry for someone who has an accident but I do not feel sorry for someone who is breeding dogs without any exp or driven purpose to better the breed itself. To me it's selfish and foolish. Anyone can have a litter that's very obvious but that does not make you a good breeder just because you have bred 2 dogs. We cannot change everyone's mind and not everyone is willing to learn even if they stick around for years to come. But silence is not not an option not when my dogs your dogs and everyone elses dogs are suffering because of it. Buz and Madbood I know your intentions are good even if it seems like it to some members that your ganging up on this person I know where you both come from and I know it's a good place.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Track Junkie said:


> blah blah blah.... This is getting annoying. How bout this. Start your own "byb haters" thread if you guys feel the need to discuss it further!! Enough of this BS. Hey mods, how bout we close this thread since people just want to argue on it.


No... I like to see what the thoughts are on this stuff. right here. we dont need to start any byb hater thread either, this one is just fine. Let me suggest that you walk thru your local shelter once. ask the shelter workers "why are there so many pitbulls in here"? and why dont you ask how they euthanize them after 5 days. your pushing a very touchy issue here that am ready to push back on


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

redog said:


> No... I like to see what the thoughts are on this stuff. right here. we dont need to start any byb hater thread either, this one is just fine. Let me suggest that you walk thru your local shelter once. ask the shelter workers "why are there so many pitbulls in here"? and why dont you ask how they euthanize them after 5 days. your pushing a very touchy issue here that am ready to push back on


Thanks Dave .. I know if anyone can understand our frustration it's you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I never said to not say anything at all but he is not breeding his dogs right this second, give him a chance to learn what he is doing wrong. How much help are we when the people just up and leave, kinda makes it hard to educate people when they don't come here. You guys expect to tell him he is wrong and for him to except it. 

redog has a great Idea take a walk thru a shelter and see all the dogs there and you will see that it is not just the people on this forum. Purebreds end up in the pound right along side the mutts. When people get tired of their cute pup or they learn a pit is to much for them they can just drop it off. 

All breeds are overpopulated and you hear about it everywhere. Animal overpopulation is not limited to any breed or species. Any thing that can become a pet and people can breed and sell will be bred and sold. People don't stop and think of what happens to these animals in the long run they just think about who they are going to send them off with and who can pay for them. Once that animal is out of there hands and they have the money who cares. Not them.

You need to learn more before breeding. Plus your pups are way to young to even start thinking about it. What health issues and defaults your lines carries needs to be studied and getting out to dog events is a great way to learn and meet people who know what they are doing and can get you going in the right direction to making your dogs great representations for the pit world.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

american_pit13 said:


> All breeds are overpopulated and you hear about it everywhere. Animal overpopulation is not limited to any breed or species. Any thing that can become a pet and people can breed and sell will be bred and sold. People don't stop and think of what happens to these animals in the long run they just think about who they are going to send them off with and who can pay for them. Once that animal is out of there hands and they have the money who cares.
> 
> .


true! but I can place 16 mixed breeds and 8 purebreds and only 1 pitbull. see how the odds are stacked against them?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Wish I had the room and the time Dave. I'd take every damn one of them. I've been talking till I'm blue in the face for a lot of years. Unfortunately it's the best I can do at this point in time.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think we expect this person to accept the truth there are those who want to learn and others who are set on doing things the way they want to do them regardless of what people have told them. Only time will tell if this person really get's the message and is willing to do things the right way. But I understand fully why people get upset when this topic comes up hell I get upset it's a very sad situation for all of us but not all of us understand why this subject is so touchy but it needs to be addressed. In Madbood's and Buz's defense I understand their pain and frustration and I know they truly mean well they are both great member's who lead by example. Track Junkie you have the right to breed your dogs if that is what you so choose to do. But I think you should really hear some of these people out. And like Dave said go to your local shelter and take a look around. I am not saying you should leave the forum if your planning on breeding already god knows you need to stick around and learn as much as you possibly can. But you need to also understand how some of us feel to you it may be your dogs and I'll do what I want with them. But those who truly understand this problem know it starts with the ones breeding. Not everyone is equipped to handle these dogs most of the time people buy them or rescue them and realize they don't know how to handle them and back to the shelter they go. Good Luck to you and I hope you stick around and realize that people truly do mean well even if the reality of the message seems harsh.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> true! but I can place 16 mixed breeds and 8 purebreds and only 1 pitbull. see how the odds are stacked against them?


I was referring to him thinking you never hear about any other breeds being over bred, I know what its like trying to adopt out pits. Its hard enough to place a well raised well bred puppy in good home much less a dog that you have no history on and is an adult and even if they are puppies they come with tons of work, that not alot of people have the time to dedicate to a dog. I was just trying to state that many other things than pits are overbred and it due to people like this not thinking thru what they are doing.
Breeding takes alot of planning and time. You don't want it to just happen if you care anything about your dog or the puppies to come.



Track Junkie said:


> I really don't understand why people think that there are too many pit bulls being bred. For one, you can never have too many. lol. And two, there are just as many other breeds being bred as well and you never hear anyone saying anything about that. I've never heard anyone say "there are too many Dalmatians" or "too many Rottweilers" or "them damn Chihuahuas are getting out of hand!!". Why do pit bulls get labeled as the breed that's getting out of control in numbers. Frankly, I don't see it. And besides, even if that were true, how is that a bad thing?? We're keeping the breed alive. And that's another thing, what's with all the hating on BYB?? Why is it wrong if you don't buy a "UKC registered" pit from an actual breeder??


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Never ceases to amaze me how many people will use the relative lack of Pit Bulls in their area as an excuse to BYB. "Well, there isn't a problem yet, so I feel compelled to help create one. That'd be the smart thing to do." I'd be happy as a tornado in a trailer park if my breed was a little more exclusive and not in millions of other peoples' backyards.


----------



## Track Junkie (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, I've had enough of you e-thugs. Bunch of lame ass people who try to force thier beliefs and ideas on others and when they don't agree, you get all bent out of shape. Nice knowing you guys. Well, some of you. Mods, hook me up with a BAN STICK. I'm out...


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can I please do the breed a favor? Good by puppy breeder


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

WOW
I feel bad that Track is gone. I thought that he was coming around after this post.



> Yeah, I definitely have a true love for the breed. I'll never own anything else if I can help it. Good point about the BSL issue. I guess I can see where you guys are coming from. Still, I strongly feel there are a lot of other breeds out there that are greatly increasing in numbers and no one seems to give a damn about that. Somehow that doesn't seem to raise a flag. Also, it should be a case by case basis as far as BYB goes. It's not all for profit. Ah whatever. It is what it is.
> 
> My pups are and always will be well taken care of so I guess they are very fortunate. Lots of exercise, discipline, affection, good food, hell, these dogs have their own bottled water. I'd never let them drink that crap out of the tap... I guess you can say they're spoiled
> 
> ...


I think that things really went south after vdubbinya posted their post on whos business it was. Only feeding fuel to a hot topic already. I hope that Track finds a place to learn.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

word i thought track was a good guy i didnt even know about this thread....crazy! why is it that if some people have more than 2 dogs they want to breed them lol. These dogs work too thats a good activity to do. I want a bundle of dogs and i have no intentions of breeding any of them. I dont want to nueter them either though and if they have puppies....im gonna have alot more dogs lol. When i do get more than one it will be locked down on the reproduction front around here. dont want someone or some dog paying for my mistakes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What makes him a puppy breeder when he has never bred anything? How are we helping the breed by sending people away so that they can't learn. After this I doubt he will join another forum and then just go along and breed his 2 pups, so if anything banning him is just helping him to hurt this breed.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

ooooo I like her point of view. Very profound.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well in this case we didn't send him away he asked to be sent away. And the only person who was disrespectful on this thread was him. He was going to breed regardless of what was written here. Know one on this thread did anything wrong. People gave there opinions Track Junkie obviously can't handle the opinions of others. Marty did what he was supposed to do. Pointing fingers at other members is not going to change why this person wanted to leave that is just not right to blame someone else for this persons ignorance . And know one pushed or bullied him out he left on his own free will. Some people will just never learn. And you can't blame people here for that. Most of us here want to learn and don't mind being corrected when we are wrong or learning from people who know more than us. Others get pissed off and annoyed. Anyway I am done this thread has gone on long enough I am locking it


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Well in this case we didn't send him away he asked to be sent away. And the only person who was disrespectful on this thread was him.


:clap:

He asked to be banned. And it's not fair to the forum in general if some members who are acting like jackoffs get banned while other members who are acting like jackoffs are allowed to stay simply because they desperately need learnin'. If they really were receptive to a shot of education, there wouldn't be any reason for their banning in the first place.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> :clap:
> 
> He asked to be banned. And it's not fair to the forum in general if some members who are acting like jackoffs get banned while other members who are acting like jackoffs are allowed to stay simply because they desperately need learnin'. If they really were receptive to a shot of education, there wouldn't be any reason for their banning in the first place.


Sending rep points your way !!!:goodpost:


----------

